# How to Post on the Hearth.com Forums



## webfish

A hearty welcome to our new and prospective members!

To post a new topic (thread) on the Hearth.com forums, follow these steps:

1. Navigate (click) on the Forum description which most closely matches your subject. Example, if you are having problems with a Pellet Stove, click on The Pellet Mill:
https://www.hearth.com/talk/forums/the-pellet-mill-pellet-and-multifuel-stoves.14/

This brings you inside the forum where your post will be located.

2. Once inside a forum, you will notice a *Post New Thread* button on the right side of the screen - see picture below (click to enlarge).







3. After you click Post New Thread, the screen shown below will display - that screen is where you fill in the title, the text and pictures and then hit the "Create Thread" button.

Please note that your "inbox" and the "Conversations" features are for Private (one to one) messages to and from other forum members.

For those who want to know more about features, check the following links:

1. Very General Guide to this forum software:
https://www.hearth.com/xfguide/

2. An entire forum here on Hearth.com dedicated to hints, suggestions, features......
https://www.hearth.com/talk/forums/new-forum-hints-and-your-questions-suggestions.9/


----------



## begreen

Here are some tips for posting pictures on the site. 
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/putting-images-into-your-forums-posts.87212/


----------



## begreen

Tapatalk inserts a signature line that tells the phone model by default. This is useless information. It looks like this:

Sent from my SM-G900R6 using Tapatalk

Here is how to remove the Tapatalk signature line from your posts:
First, go to your account. This is the little person icon in the upper right. Click on that. Then click on "Settings".



In the Settings click on "Signature"



Turn off Signature by clicking the knob in the upper right.



That's it, your posts will no longer have the Tapatalk signature added.

To add a signature to the forum avatar, move your mouse over your forum name in the upper right of the screen and hover over it. A menu will show listing account options. Click on Signature.






That will bring up a dialog where you can enter Signature info. Please keep it limited to no more than 3 lines.


----------



## begreen

Info to read or start a new conversation 
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/private-messages-now-called-conversations.86541/#post-2292214


----------

